# plantation teakwood VS. Burmese teakwood



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello folks,
I've been lurking around here for past week or so to see if i could find/learn somethin' that would help me to complete the rest of my restoration on this old Whaler of mine.She's a 1973 Lo-Profile conversion.
All of the wood on the console is in pretty bad shape,so,i'am looking to duplicate it with the template that i have.
My dilema is this...should i go with the plantation teakwood for 7.00 per square ft.or Burmese teakwood at 15.00 per.square ft.?
besides the price,what is the pros and cons of the two?

Thanks in advanced,
RL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whaler. With just a little surfing as my 'expertise' (LOL) it looks like there is ONE Teakwood..whether it it grown naturally in the wild (which has been decimated) or grown on plantations in Burma and elsewhere. That said, there must be some reason for the prices you quoted to vary so much. If you're gonna restore that 'classic', I'm thinkin' a couple of hunnert bucks on the teak is gonna be a drop in the bucket with what you will end up laying out on your project..:biggrin: Dress the 'Old Girl' up right..That whaler will still be around for your grandchildren to enjoy...

just my .02

"Because naturally occurring Teak forests have virtually been eliminated, alternate sources of Teak needed to be established or this incredible natural resource would forever be removed from the Earth. Teak plantations have already been proven to be viable; as early as 1858, Teak plantations were developed in Burma. If the conditions and climate are suitable for Teak, it can be grown efficiently on forest plantations. 
What's more, forest plantations, including Teak, can be managed efficiently. Trees that are grown on forest plantations can be planted in grids, successfully maintained and harvested so that maximum efficiency can be achieved. Grown on forest plantations, Teak is a profitable crop*; *if conditions are conducive to proper growth, Burmese Teak can be grown in other locations as a very profitable cash crop. Prices for Teak are approaching $10 per linear foot while the prices for many types of softwood such as pine are no less than $1 per foot. "


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Tortuga,
I fully agree with you sir.a couple of bills would not do any justice at all compare to what i 've have invested in her.Actually,you nailed it on the dot.The 19 Lo-Pro is for my eldest boy(18 years old)who's been my fishing partner since the age of 5.Hope he will appreciate it .

Thanks a bunch,
Richard


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not sure if this will help or not....listed on craigslist today

http://houston.craigslist.org/mat/993745767.html


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Galvbay,
Thank you for the lead sir.However,it shows Houston's Craigslist out of Springfield TN.
I just had a 1on1 about ALL wood in general.It's just amazing how many different type of wood out there.This fella brought to me a few samples to show me what i've been missing.The only problem is his teak comes in 15ft long,8 inches thick,2 ft wide.straight up raw teak.
If you know of any local mill company that would cut,plane,please let me know,I would really appreciated.Once again, thank you.

Richard


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not sure where you are, but on 1764 in Texas City there is a wood place that might have what you want. Its on the south side if you are going east on 1764.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"The only problem is his teak comes in 15ft long,*8 inches thick,2 ft wide*.straight up raw teak."_

Just think of the bowl blanks! gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We'd be glad to haul off his scraps wouldn't we???


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Bobby,I'am in Cypress(290 and Skinner) by any chance have the name of this place?

galvbay,Just did a search for one of these bowl blanks..absolutely beautiful.

Viking,I'll be more than happy trade ya my scrapes for a 1on1 lesson on wood working

RL



Bobby said:


> Not sure where you are, but on 1764 in Texas City there is a wood place that might have what you want. Its on the south side if you are going east on 1764.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Try Kemah Hardware. They had a bunch of teak pre-Ike.

http://houston.citysearch.com/profile/10019309/kemah_tx/kemah_hardware_supply.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> Bobby,I'am in Cypress(290 and Skinner) by any chance have the name of this place?
> 
> galvbay,Just did a search for one of these bowl blanks..absolutely beautiful.
> 
> ...


I'm not qualified to be a teacher since I'm pretty new at it as well but I can show you how to make pens. I'm not far from you (north of 1960 off Eldridge) and you're welcome to come play in the shop any time. I have a table saw, band saw, planer, router etc. if you need to use them.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Viking48,
Thank you sir,for your generious offer.Lokking forward to meeting ya!

Best Regards,
Richard


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

That's (looking) dang double shot espresso.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Richard I have drove by that place at least a doz times and still have never seen the name of it. Sorry


----------

